# Capt. Mike



## Sabalo (Jul 7, 2004)

Anybody know why Capt. Mike is not posting. I am really missing his stories and information. His knowledge and experience really add a lot to this board.


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

I heard through the grapevine that he had a major computer crash and has been offline. He'll probably get it fixed during the winter months.


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

My neighbor saw him at the jetties last week and said he was OK after his surgery and still guiding. I'd like to hear his prediction for this seasons Blow Winds or as he called it "black windows in time", which at the time I wrote off as the rantings of a madman. Last year he called both tropical storms way ahead of the actual event. 
I guess he's still fishing in the Tarpon Express, so the jetties is the best place to find him.


----------



## Carp (May 21, 2004)

the other morning i was crossing the ferry and saw his boat heading out the jetties, not sure he was the capt, but it was his boat

justin


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

I think it's tarpon time


----------

